# A mantids abode



## Murp (Apr 11, 2009)

im new to mantids i dont have one yet  but i will soon  

i will be getting Giant rainforest mantids  

my big problem is that i dont know how big the cage has to be or

what temperature they like  

so im asking you :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Apr 12, 2009)

If you live in Australia then room temp is fine. Though as its getting colder here with the onset of winter you may want to put them in a warm area of the house just to make sure they dont get too cold. As usual, enclosure should be approx 3x he length of the mantid in height and at least 1.5x in length. I used to use the giant frosty cups from Maccas. cut a hole in the side, add some netting, plug the hole in the lid with foam and you got yourself a nifty mantid enclosure. If you ask management at your local store nicely they'll happily give you a 30 pack of those cups for free.


----------



## Cosmic (Apr 12, 2009)

Giant Rainforest Mantid? Could be any thing, you'll have try and find out the scientific name or at least a more common common name (not one that the seller has just made up) if you want some help on it's husbandary. A pic would be good to if you can get it.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 12, 2009)

Cosmic said:


> Giant Rainforest Mantid? Could be any thing, you'll have try and find out the scientific name or at least a more common common name (not one that the seller has just made up) if you want some help on it's husbandary. A pic would be good to if you can get it.


He does say H.majascula in another post. I guess that they are in culture in the US and Europe, but native to oz, as Superfreak points out. They'd be Very Expensive over here, and not the best choice for a beginner.

I love a mystery, mate, but it does slow us down a bit if we don't know what you normal conditions are. Superfreak is raising this species and the search engine should show you some of her pix. If you get stuck, you might want to contact her.

My guess is that you live on the top of the Franz Joseph or Fox glacier! Brrr!


----------



## Murp (Apr 13, 2009)

At my house in summer it can get up to 36 degrees and in winter it goes down to -3 degrees

and the species that i will be getting is called Hierodula majuscula

unfortunately i dont know how to post a pic yet


----------



## Murp (Apr 13, 2009)

and im really sorry but i cant post any personnel details

my mum is paranoid &lt;_&lt;


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 13, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> and im really sorry but i cant post any personnel detailsmy mum is paranoid &lt;_&lt;


Watch out! POS!


----------



## superfreak (Apr 22, 2009)

Haha your mum is obviously computer illiterate, or else thinks the rest of the world is extremely dumb. If anyone wanted to know anything about you they already would. Your obviously in early highschool or late primary, gaging simply from the nuances in your word choice and your situation with your parents. You are on your home computer (which will leave a specific signature with each post you leave anywhere on any forum). From the information you have already provided about living in the southern hemisphere and your temperature ranges plus the species of mantis youre looking to get (considering its the only mantid currently being advertised online on a site easily accessible to young people.), we can already see youre from Australia. Possibly (but unlikely) youre from a smaller island close by. From the temps in your home id guess youre living either somewhere down south, like ACT or Victoria or youre closer to the mountains, west of NSW.

There are only two users from Australia on here and neither of them are interested in hunting you down. Everyone else who is on the other side of the globe is probably similarly disinterested in paying for a flight to visit you. There is plenty of underage poontang to be found all around the world.


----------



## superfreak (Apr 22, 2009)

Plus the date of your mantids' arrival coincides with the shipping date and expected shipping duration of the Minibeasts organisation.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 22, 2009)

superfreak said:


> Plus the date of your mantids' arrival coincides with the shipping date and expected shipping duration of the Minibeasts organisation.


You're a cold, cruel woman, Superfreak!

IamWhoIam:

This is all conjecture on Superfreak's part, and none of us really knows where you come from. If you Email Deanna again, though, tell her that PhilinYuma says Hi!


----------



## superfreak (Apr 22, 2009)

lol


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 22, 2009)

25 degrees Celsius is the temperature you're looking for anyway. Try not to muck around with that range. Close the windows in winter &amp; mist them generously (not to drown them though) in summer. You'll notice its appetite is directly proportionate to the temp.

Superfreak: he could well be from Australia. maybe even glorious Sydney WOO YEAH. Doesn't fluctuate in temp too much in the south of the city apart from those occasional absolute stinkers (45oC or 113oF), but then again Sydney was(is?) 3rd largest city in the world in area.


----------



## jameslongo (Apr 22, 2009)

heck yeah, I hatched from my ooth! 20posts YAY!!! I'm hungry


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

the temp is doin fine with the help of my heat mat the lowest its gone so far is 21 degrees and the highest is 30

it all depends on the normal temp


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

plus how are you meant to get 20 posts

im gonna have a hard time hatchin


----------



## superfreak (Apr 22, 2009)

well you forgot to mention that you have a heat mat. or was that information also too personal? you'll do fine wih a heat mat. i dont have one and mine survive perfectly well. like james says, just keep the windows closed.


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

sorry about not mentioning the heat mat thats new only got it yesterday


----------



## superfreak (Apr 22, 2009)

sorry about being such a crankypants. my medication is obviously acting up again. i should watch out or i might set my collar off. (*ZAP!*)


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

ill probably need my own medication soon for my memory  

when i need help i need to help other people to get it and its not helpful to be fogetfull


----------



## Murp (Apr 22, 2009)

my mum just gave me another internet safety lecture


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 22, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> hello from Oz


So she forced you to admit you're on the Australian continent. (Good deductive skills, Olga!) Better be careful... she's good! She might sweet-talk or verbally torture you into telling us your first name, shoe size, or favorite color!  

I hope you can take a little ribbing about it. Actually, it's good you're aware of what you do and post on the Internet, and that you follow your Mum's advice and warnings. She only wants to look out for your welfare. And erring on the side of caution is smarter than revealing information that could potentially cause problems or be dangerous in the hands of anyone intent on causing you grief or harm.

The reason we are funning with you (not at you), is that you obviously don't have the experience or wisdom yet to separate and know what information, in what given context, could be dangerous. As Olga inferred, just because we know the general area where you live on this planet, it doesn't mean that all, or any of us, are now going to search for and/or hunt you down. My name is Becky, and I live in Bloomington, Illinois, USA. Try finding me!  Actually you probably could, given I've openly given my last name on the forum also. But how many people around the world actually give a darn. If you don't go around ticking people off, advertising yourself as a sex slave, or bragging to everyone that your grandmother just died and left you a gullible millionaire with no idea what to do with all that money... you're relatively safe. Most online predators looking for young, naive targets are more likely to hang out and troll for personal information in chat rooms... not praying mantis insect forums. In your case, you shouldn't give out your street address, phone number, school name, or last name. There's not much anyone can do with your first name and country, or even city. Following those guidelines should ease your Mum's mind, and allow you to positively interact with other people like yourself on the forum, and on the Net.

I hope you understand that you invited a little ribbing by being excessively secretive and cryptic about relatively mundane information.  No one likes or appreciates disproportionate and unnecessary secrecy when all they are trying to do is be friendly or help you. Now... Enough of the online lecture! Egads... :blink: why am I even bothering with all this?!!! I'm not even your Mum (thank God... one is enough for me)!! I guess because to tell you the truth I really didn't like you at first. I wanted to say, "What... are you CIA, FBI, a King, or a high profile celebrity?" And when it became obvious you are none of those... I thought, "Why all the extreme secrecy?" It struck me as silly, overdone, unnecessary, and very irritating. But now that you're thawing out a little, and have at least given us the reason behind your being so secretive... I can understand.  And finally...  that's all I have to say about that! :lol: 

Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here.


----------



## jacksun (Apr 22, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> my mum just gave me another internet safety lecture


Good for her.....you can't get too many of those.

What exactly is "heat mat" code for?  

As an internet Security guy (CISSP) I think your Mum is not paranoid, just concerned and rightfully so with some of the garbage that goes on with youngsters and the internet. Common sense rules, no pictures of yourself, no address posting, no phone number posting, no meeting people from chat rooms etc and all the other stuff your Mum tells you. Because someone says they are 13, doesn't make it true, especially online. And if something doesn't seem right about someone online, tell your Mum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 22, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> my mum just gave me another internet safety lecture


Yeah. No, doubt about it, rents may be a bit old fashioned, but they tend to contol your Inet use, so you have to listen to them! What is "secretive" to one person, is "private" to another, but here is an open letter to yr mum, which may reassure her a little:

Dear IamWhoIam's mother:

I certainly don't blame you for being concerned about your child's safety. The papers and TV are rife with warnings about the danger of "internet preadators," so I can understand that you might be worried. The vast majority of these "news" items, though, are of the "op.ed." variety, very long on dire warnings and examples of how predators may be poised to strike, and very short on actual examples of actual crimes. Where such crimes have occured, obviously, it was necessary for the child to have met the predator and to have remained with him/her even after realizing that he/she was an adult. Most children, though, including my granddaughters, 13 and 15, quickly learn to spot a fake teen and to break contact if someone starts asking questions that they deem too personal (as Wayne mentions above). What these articles do not point out is the fact that, at least in the US, sexual molestation is most commonly perpetrated by a friend, neighbor or relative of the victim.

If you have not already done so, please spend a little while examining the content of Mantid Forum. It is a "family oriented" forum (language and subject matter are monitored), full, for the most part, of kindly, friendly people with a common interest. It is the foundation for many online friendships and mutual assistance, good company and good cheer. Folks who spend their time fretting about and hand feeding a sick or injured insect, tend to be Good People (Crazed, but Good!).

I hope that this helps, somewhat, to put your mind at rest.

Yours sincerely

Phillip Rayner

Show that to yr mum, as well as the preceding post, and good luck with the new mantids!

P.S. I forgot to mention. If you should wish to Email someone on the forum, just click on their name in a given post, and one of the options in the window that opens is "Send Message." The recipient will get your message but not know your addy. Cool, huh?


----------



## superfreak (Apr 25, 2009)

Yay for Becky, Wayne and Phil!  

(...hurrah for Olga and her inane commenting! :lol: )


----------



## Murp (Apr 26, 2009)

im sorry for acting so much like a clam but in my opinion the best way i could find out how freindly everyone is was to act defensive

i hope it goes all well from here on in

[SIZE=8pt][/SIZE]

p.s. im sorry that i havent been posting latley i went on a small holiday


----------



## Murp (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson wats this talk about a secret code a heat mat is a small mat that you place under a glass container

that keeps the glass warm and since my jars are small it warms up the inside to


----------



## d17oug18 (May 3, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> So she forced you to admit you're on the Australian continent. (Good deductive skills, Olga!) Better be careful... she's good! She might sweet-talk or verbally torture you into telling us your first name, shoe size, or favorite color!  I hope you can take a little ribbing about it. Actually, it's good you're aware of what you do and post on the Internet, and that you follow your Mum's advice and warnings. She only wants to look out for your welfare. And erring on the side of caution is smarter than revealing information that could potentially cause problems or be dangerous in the hands of anyone intent on causing you grief or harm.
> 
> The reason we are funning with you (not at you), is that you obviously don't have the experience or wisdom yet to separate and know what information, in what given context, could be dangerous. As Olga inferred, just because we know the general area where you live on this planet, it doesn't mean that all, or any of us, are now going to search for and/or hunt you down. My name is Becky, and I live in Bloomington, Illinois, USA. Try finding me!  Actually you probably could, given I've openly given my last name on the forum also. But how many people around the world actually give a darn. If you don't go around ticking people off, advertising yourself as a sex slave, or bragging to everyone that your grandmother just died and left you a gullible millionaire with no idea what to do with all that money... you're relatively safe. Most online predators looking for young, naive targets are more likely to hang out and troll for personal information in chat rooms... not praying mantis insect forums. In your case, you shouldn't give out your street address, phone number, school name, or last name. There's not much anyone can do with your first name and country, or even city. Following those guidelines should ease your Mum's mind, and allow you to positively interact with other people like yourself on the forum, and on the Net.
> 
> ...


That there is a mouth full lol semi nice almost kinda sorta school teacher lecture there ^_^ haha


----------



## Katnapper (May 3, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> That there is a mouth full lol semi nice almost kinda sorta school teacher lecture there ^_^ haha


Lol...  Well I do have a B.A. in English, and I do tend to carry on sometimes.  Never did want to teach... maybe I should have. :lol:


----------



## jacksun (May 3, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> Jackson wats this talk about a secret code a heat mat is a small mat that you place under a glass container that keeps the glass warm and since my jars are small it warms up the inside to


Just joking with you


----------



## Omen414 (May 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I live in Bloomington, Illinois, USA. Try finding me!


Im totally up to that challenge!...hahaha just playin  ...idk i couldnt help it... Hiya IamwhoIam welcome to the Mantid forum


----------



## Katnapper (May 4, 2009)

Omen414 said:


> Im totally up to that challenge!...hahaha just playin  ...idk i couldnt help it... Hiya IamwhoIam welcome to the Mantid forum


  :lol:


----------



## Dinora (May 4, 2009)

IAmWhoIAm said:


> my mum just gave me another internet safety lecture


Good for Mum!!!

I gave the same lecture to my kid, then what does he do? Replies to some random guy who texted him!!!

He lost internet connection to his computer, xbox, iPod Touch AND his TV for a week as punishment.

You should have seen him! Was walking around like a zombie, I mean OMG he still has all the video games, just no access to the internet. You would have thought someone did a lobotomy on him!

Sheesh!

And, while, yes, it's true, if someone knows what they are doing and really wants to, they can find you, but why make it easy on the dumb ones?

Glad you are here IAmWhoIAm! Welcome!

-Dinora

Edit: Oh, and hugs to Superfreak! She was right about what she wrote!


----------

